# Problem mit Bitpoperatoren-Verschiebung



## SlackRam (21. Okt 2005)

Hi,
ich bin noch ziemlicher Java-Neuling und versuche gerade einen kleinen Teil einer Aufgabe zu lösen an dem ich nicht weiterkomme.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Und zwar habe ich eine Variable deklariert mit


```
long WeltBevoelkerung = 6500000000;
```

Nun soll ich die Bitschiebeoperation anwenden, die in folgender Aufgabe ausgegeben ist.

_Multiplizieren Sie die Weltbevölkerung mit 4, indem Sie die geeignete Bitschiebeoperation anwenden, und überschreiben Sie damit den alten Weltbevölkerungswert._


Leider komme ich hier nicht weiter. Hab schon einiges versucht, aber die Konsole (Javac) spuckt immer wieder irgendeinen Fehler aus.

Wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß Slackram


----------



## Mag1c (21. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ich könnte ja jetzt einfach schreiben, wie es geht  :roll: aber ...

Was haste denn schon versucht ? Gibts schon Programm-Code ? Poste mal was.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## SlackRam (21. Okt 2005)

Wenn du mir die Lösung nicht geben willst, dann geb mir doch bitte einen kleinen Tip oder Anstoss. Sitz seit fast ner Stunde da und versuch das zu lösen.


----------



## Roar (21. Okt 2005)

hier steht wie man bitoperatoren anwendet: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1545

wo is nu das problem?



> aber die Konsole (Javac) spuckt immer wieder irgendeinen Fehler aus.


ja, hast du die überhaupt gelesen? ...


----------



## bygones (21. Okt 2005)

tsja - in der einen stunde kann man auch mal bei google schauen

http://www.google.de/search?q=bit+operation+multiplikation+java

second hit


----------



## SlackRam (21. Okt 2005)

Danke @ deathbyaclown,
schau mir das mal an.

Hab da ein weiteres kleines Problemchen. Und zwar habe folgenden Code geschrieben:


```
int ter = (trefferquote > 0.9) || (semester<8)? +: -;
```

Also ein Teritäroperator. Leider bringt er immer einen Fehler auf bezug des -. Laut der Aufgabe muss ich wenn eines richtig ist + ausgeben, wenn nix dann -. Wenn ich aber für + und - zwei Zahlen einsetze funktioniert alles.

Was ist der Fehler. Wäre echt nett wenn mir vielleicht hier jemand direkt weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (21. Okt 2005)

int ter = true || +;

Welchen Sinn soll das haben?
Daran ist so ziemlich alles falsch.
"+"/"-" sind Operatoren, die man keiner Variablen zuweisen kann.
Bei einem Vergleich ("x>y") kommt ein boolean raus, den man nicht in eine int-Variable stecken kann.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Okt 2005)

```
String ter = (trefferquote > 0.9) || (semester<8) ? "+":"-";
```
ein + Zeichen ist doch keine Zahl??


----------

